# Re baling hay



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi what is the best time of the day to Bale hay after its been raked morning or afternoon i tried some just on dinner time but they come out light and sort of fluffy some people say late afternoon and not in the heat of the day any help appreciated


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO baling time has too many variables to state a certain time of day as correct time. Some of the variables are % humidity,amount of wind,amount of sunshine,moisture content of hay. Also type of hay legume vs grass. IMHO if your bales came out light you need to increase baler hay tension.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Agree with Tx Jim here. Time of day will be unrelated to bale formation, weight, or consistency - Those you can control with your baler adjustments.


----------

